# Urgent! AF started - do I start progy today?



## Babycalm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi - am on an egg donor cycle with Vistahermosa, Spain and was advised to call my clinic in the UK to advise when I started my period, then I'd be told when to start progynova. She said to call even if a weekend and gave me her mobile. Needless to say, AF arrived today but I can't get hold of her or the co-ordinator in Spain. So have no idea if it is vital to start progy today and if I get it wrong will it mess up the cycle?  Advice would be most welcome.
xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Did you start bleeding after noon? If so Monday is your day one anyway. Give them a call in the morning. It depends on the protocol and they might want to scan you to check that you have got rid of enough lining before starting.

I did a FET cycle, which is similar and I had to bleed out the old lining before starting the oestrogen.
I had to have a scan on day 2 or 3 and then see if the lining was below 4mm. It was not and I had another scan on day 5, still was not. I ended up on the pill for one month, down regulating with buserelin injections and having another period before I started any progynova.


----------



## Babycalm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Hopeful Hazel

Thank you so much for your reply   yes I did start after noon so that's very reassuring. I did eventually hear from my clinic and she said to start progy today as per your advice so relief all round. It's amazing how the tiniest thing can cause worry and as this is my first (and hopefully last) ivf it's all new to me.

I had a lining scan booked in for what would have been day 14 from their estimated start date for progy of 18th May so I asked if I should rebook the scan as I'm starting 2 days earlier and she said it was up to me which I found a little confusing as I thought it was time criticial - another phone call I think!

Many thanks

xxx


----------



## Babycalm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hopeful Hazel - Just read your signature and want to wish you all the best with your pregnancy!   xxx


----------

